# WH stands by Trump in blaming both sides for Charlottesville violence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'ENTIRELY CORRECT'
WH stands by Trump in blaming both sides for Charlottesville violence*


*Trump decries 'alt-left' in Charlottesville: 'Do they have any semblance of guilt?'*
*VIDEO: Trump defends Saturday statement on Charlottesville*








*Ann Coulter cheers Trump: 'Today we got our leader back'*
*North Carolina KKK leader: 'I'm sorta glad' people got hit, woman died*
*Lawmakers, national figures react to Trump's Charlottesville comments*
*DOJ seeking records on visitors to anti-Trump website, sparking privacy fight*
*California is No. 1 haven for hate groups, report says*

*NOT LETTING GO
Trump hasn't forgotten McCain's health care vote*

*ObamaCare premiums would rise if Trump ends insurer subsidies, CBO says*
*VIDEO: Sen. McCain defends the press after Trump attacks media*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Someone with views we do not like is standing there speaking them.
One of us goes up and hits him.
Which one was the violent one. The one TALKING or the one HITTING?
I guess it depends on who HE is and who WE are.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> Someone with views we do not like is standing there speaking them.
> One of us goes up and hits him.
> Which one was the violent one. The one TALKING or the one HITTING?
> I guess it depends on who HE is and who WE are.


Bingo, you nailed it brother, 100%. And I'm glad Trump had the balls to say that.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Joel98 said:


> Bingo, you nailed it brother, 100%. And I'm glad Trump had the balls to say that.


I am sorry, but what is it Trump said that you are so excited about?


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Kilvinsky said:


> Someone with views we do not like is standing there speaking them.
> One of us goes up and hits him.
> Which one was the violent one. The one TALKING or the one HITTING?
> I guess it depends on who HE is and who WE are.


I call bullshit! He chickened out ... I though Trump has balls to call things what they are ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

FTH said:


> I call bullshit! He chickened out ... I though Trump has balls to call things what they are ...


As I see it, he did. He condemned the violence on BOTH sides and didn't let the left off the hook, and he got BASHED for it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He did call it like it is. There was and has been violence on both sides. The real question here should be why is everyone pissed at Trump for saying that? It's clear from the events of the past several months that both sides are capable of and have engaged in violence. Why is it that the media is carefully editing their reports to leave Antifa out of the videos or, when they do show them, referring to them as alt-Right instead of calling them Antifa? Antifa riots at UC Berkley to shut down a Milo event (can't spell his last name) and it's reported as violence breaks out as a result of an alt-Right speaker. People leaving Trump rallies were being attacked by BLM and Antifa and it was reported as violence breaks out at Trump rally. Yet when they show up to something that doesn't turn to violence, they're referred to by name. Why aren't more politicians acknowledging that there is plenty of blame to go around? Why is it that anyone who rejects the idea of removing monuments to history is being labeled a white supremacist? Why is everyone that thinks we need to fix our own problems before we try to fix the world's problems labeled a white nationalist (now synonymous with white supremacist)? 

I don't mean to sound like a tinfoil wearing nut job, but there's a reason why politicians and media don't want us to see it from both sides. There's a reason why they're pushing hard to keep us apart rather than giving us a chance to find common ground. I don't know what that reason is, but there's a reason for it.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

FTH said:


> I am sorry, but what is it Trump said that you are so excited about?


Did you not watch the press conference that we are talking about?? Where Trump called out both the right and left for committing violence, instead of cow-towing the politically correct line of only calling out the right, like many of these spineless politicians do now.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> He did call it like it is. There was and has been violence on both sides. The real question here should be why is everyone pissed at Trump for saying that? It's clear from the events of the past several months that both sides are capable of and have engaged in violence. Why is it that the media is carefully editing their reports to leave Antifa out of the videos or, when they do show them, referring to them as alt-Right instead of calling them Antifa? Antifa riots at UC Berkley to shut down a Milo event (can't spell his last name) and it's reported as violence breaks out as a result of an alt-Right speaker. People leaving Trump rallies were being attacked by BLM and Antifa and it was reported as violence breaks out at Trump rally. Yet when they show up to something that doesn't turn to violence, they're referred to by name. Why aren't more politicians acknowledging that there is plenty of blame to go around? Why is it that anyone who rejects the idea of removing monuments to history is being labeled a white supremacist? Why is everyone that thinks we need to fix our own problems before we try to fix the world's problems labeled a white nationalist (now synonymous with white supremacist)?
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a tinfoil wearing nut job, but there's a reason why politicians and media don't want us to see it from both sides. There's a reason why they're pushing hard to keep us apart rather than giving us a chance to find common ground. I don't know what that reason is, but there's a reason for it.


You are 100% correct, there is a reason why they are doing this.

These people want to fundamentally transform America into a socialist/communist state; with no religion, no more American exceptionalism, no more Constitution and Bill of Rights, and no more American values and history. What ANTIFA and BLM are doing fit into this narrative perfectly, and since the media is in their hands, the media will NOT ever call out ANTIFA or BLM for all the violence and protests and racist statements they make. Why would they?? When they are doing exactly what they want them to do? And everyone who gets in their way and speaks the truth and calls them out i.e. Trump, will get incessantly attacked and discredited.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems like we're all sounding like conspiracy theorists, but hell, it is what it is.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, I deal with the BLM/Antifa idiots all the time, and yes they are violent. That being said I can NEVER condone anything done by a group carrying NAZI flags or confederate flags. I can not get around that Trump said there were good people with the KKK and the Nazis. There were not. If I find myself in a group marching with the Nazis and the KKK I am in the wrong place. End of story. By him saying this stupid stuff the Antifa are going to get away with all there B.S. and more cops are going to get hurt.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Is this really about the left and right tho? Isn't it more like racists and people that were protesting them? Trump fucked up on this one. The white supremacists didn't bring shields because they were there for a peaceful rally.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

BxDetSgt said:


> I'm sorry, I deal with the BLM/Antifa idiots all the time, and yes they are violent. That being said I can NEVER condone anything done by a group carrying NAZI flags or confederate flags. I can not get around that Trump said there were good people with the KKK and the Nazis. There were not. If I find myself in a group marching with the Nazis and the KKK I am in the wrong place. End of story. By him saying this stupid stuff the Antifa are going to get away with all there B.S. and more cops are going to get hurt.


I get what you're saying. I'm thinking that he was referring to the events of the past several months and not just to Charlottesville as an isolated incident when he said that.

Take this with a giant grain of salt because I have no idea who this guy is but, I read something posted by a FB friend of a FB friend that was supposedly there as part of a group that was there to peacefully protest the removal of the statue. According to him the idiots started showing up on both sides and that's when things went south quickly. I agree with you 100% that if I'm in a group and the goons on either side start showing up it's time to get myself out of there. In his version of events, the group he was with was funnelled out of the park into the same area as Antifa as were the KKK and Nazi jackasess. So this raises the question, if any of what this guy said is true, why were these two groups allowed to be in the same area? Not trying to be an argumentative ass. I'm really looking for a discussion on this. What do we need to do to make it so that people who want to peacefully assemble can do so safely?


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

BxDetSgt said:


> I'm sorry, I deal with the BLM/Antifa idiots all the time, and yes they are violent. That being said I can NEVER condone anything done by a group carrying NAZI flags or confederate flags. I can not get around that Trump said there were good people with the KKK and the Nazis. There were not. If I find myself in a group marching with the Nazis and the KKK I am in the wrong place. End of story. By him saying this stupid stuff the Antifa are going to get away with all there B.S. and more cops are going to get hurt.


He was referring to people who were there merely to protest against the removal of the confederate statue. I would highly doubt he was calling the KKK and neo-nazis 'good people'.

People who were there to protest the statue removal probably were not all involved with the nazis, so these are the people he was referring to when he said 'good people'.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Joel98 said:


> He was referring to people who were there merely to protest against the removal of the confederate statue. I would highly doubt he was calling the KKK and neo-nazis 'good people'.
> 
> People who were there to protest the statue removal probably were not all involved with the nazis, so these are the people he was referring to when he said 'good people'.


Give me a break man. If I'm protesting and neo nazi's and the KkK start marching with me. I'm going somewhere else, period.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Give me a break man. If I'm protesting and neo nazi's and the KkK start marching with me. I'm going somewhere else, period.


Not if you're trapped with hundreds of people around you and boxed in by a police riot line. You aren't going anywhere.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

The rally was advertised as having Nazi and KKK groups being there. They should not of been there in the first place. No one on either side was there for anything other than a fight. There were no "good" people there. If you know Nazis and the Klan are going, don't go. No debate, no discussion. They are fucking Nazis.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I see your arguments and don't really disagree, but what if Patton had said, "Shit, Nazis. Let's get OUTTA here!"

The entire situation is a total shit show. I've said it many times as have we all, I'm NOT a fan of the extremes on either end. I'm NOT a fan of the ACLU because they often carry things too damn far. HOWEVER, I'm not fan of people NOT being able to speak their mind. Take it further, actually INCITE violence, actually ACT violently, there's a litany of charges that can and SHOULD be brought and damn, prosecute them to the fullest extent and USE the law to the fullest extent and SEND THEM AWAY for as long as possible. The ACLU has actually sided with the damn NAZIs in this matter, NOT because they like Nazis, but because it's what the Constitution allows....DEMANDS. Free SPEACH is just that, SPEACH (and yeah, not crying FIRE in a crowded theatre) NOT physical violence.

If I say something someone doesn't like and I'm attacked, sorry, I may be an asshole, but I'm also a victim of an a&b and the guy who attacked me may be filled with RIGHTOUS INDIGNATION, but he's still just committed a crime.

There are plenty of people we may WANT to hit and there may even be times when it's lawful (in defense of self of other) but otherwise, the attacker is the criminal. The attackee, just an asshole in these cases, no matter which side either are on.


----------

